
Cops Told This Uber Driver It's Illegal to Film Them. Surprise, He's a Lawyer - ayanai
https://reason.com/blog/2017/03/10/cops-tell-uber-driver-attorney-film
======
kingbirdy
"As a result, the Deputy involved has been counseled." So one officer of the
five involved was counselled after they violated his constitutional rights? I
really hope one day the situation with police discipline in the US will be
addressed, but I don't know what it will take.

~~~
iamcasen
In all of my interactions with the police I've found that they pretty much
have a free pass to do whatever they want to. Make up laws, threaten, beat, or
kill. The punishment they receive will never measure up to any crime they
commit.

Not sure what, if anything, could ever be done about it.

~~~
brianwawok
Body cam everything. Real penities for this when on film.

------
spacemanmatt
How can a citizen be free if cops try to enforce laws that they merely
imagine, while everyone else has to use the legislative process?

~~~
xyzzy4
You need to live somewhere away from cops, such as in the wilderness in
Alaska.

------
Chris2048
Small, cheap, convenient recording devices potentially open up a whole new
world wrt combating in-justice.

If I lived in the US, I'd wire up every inch of my car with cameras, to film
criminals and cops alike. I'd have them all concealed, locked up and secure,
and frequently streamed streamed to a remote server.

This is the real way to combat police injustice - a public pan-opticon!

If I lived in a bad neighborhood, I'd wire myself up everything I left the
house.

Why the hell groups like BLM don't do this, I don't know; every bad cop is an
legislative opportunity!

~~~
Grexar
It's better to wire the cops.

There should be a federal law requiring all police officers wear body cams
while interacting with the public. Further, it should be required that they be
the kind that send a live feed to police dispatchers. I've seen how quickly
police brutality gets dealt with when it's witnessed by public transportation
security through their cameras at train stations. When someone is responsible
for reporting crimes as they happen because they're watching them live, bad
cops lose their jobs before the press can even report it.

It should be law that a police officer loses their authority the second their
body cam is off. Streaming body cams should become the new police badges.
Arrest someone without a body cam? Kidnapping and assault. Pull someone over
when you're not on duty? Impersonating a police officer. Bark orders to people
at a gas station on your way to work? Disturbing the peace.

~~~
op00to
Videos get "lost" all the time, and as you see from this instance there is no
repercussions for Police. Much better to take matters into your own hand and
record your own video.

~~~
Grexar
Recorded videos, sure. That's why it has to be a live stream with someone
watching it.

------
mathw
You'd think that after all the stories about people filming cops and whether
it is or is not allowed that the cops would actually know the law in this area
by now.

~~~
spacemanmatt
They got it wrong on purpose.

